# Topics > Related topics > Global market AI and Robotics >  Market Research Reports, Inc., market research store, Delaware, USA

## Airicist

Website - researchandmarkets.com

youtube.com/MarketResearchReport

facebook.com/Market.Research.Report

twitter.com/MyMarketReports

linkedin.com/company/research-and-markets

----------


## Airicist

Nuclear Response Robot: Market Shares, Strategies, and Forecasts, Worldwide, 2013 to 2019 

 Published on Sep 18, 2013



> Nuclear responder robot markets at $55 million in 2012 are anticipated to reach $1.1 billion dollars by 2019. Growth is a result of new interest in introducing automated process into nuclear markets.

----------

